# Homemade hay cubes?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

I have lots of small scraps mixed in the bottom of my hay bin (among the "crumbs" - what should I do with these? It's like dust, but just really broken down hay pieces...I don't know if I should just toss them into the compost pile - they'd probably blow away?- or could i mix them up with the "batter" for hay cubes?) and I was thinking of making some hay cubes for the bunnies. 

They go through a LOT of hay. Usually one bale (about 100 lbs+?) lasts a good 2 months, but with us feeding them lots more, it's not lasting that long. Anyway, I want to do something with the smaller scraps of hay (that are too tiny to put in the hay racks, etc.) and I think making hay cubes would be wonderful - less messy and I can just give the bunnies a handful of those instead of a handful of hay. 

So, how should I go about making them? 

I've made treats before, but it's been a while.  

Any help is appreciated!  Thanks!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

So I found a website that has a rabbit recipe on it for treats (not hay cubes) but the final product looks just like hay cubes. http://community.livejournal.com/bakebakebake/1352167.html

I'm thinking I could probably take that recipe, and instead of using the oats and pellets, substitute that with the hay and it might just work... I'll give it a try. 

ETA: 

Here is the recipe listed on the website: 

* 1 c. rolled oats, finely ground (coffee grinder works best)
* 1/4 c. rabbit pellets, finely ground
* 2 medium-sized bunches of parsley
* 1/2 of a carrot
* 1/2 of a banana
* 1/4 c. + 1 tbsp. water

And here is what I substituted for the things I didn't have: 

*1 c. hay bits

*1/4 c. pellets

* 2 handfuls of grass

*1/2 carrot & 1/2 banana

*1/4 c. + 1 tbsp. water 

Emily


----------



## Boz (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the same thing! I have all these hay "Crumbs" and I'd love to make some sort of treats with them.


----------



## Hayley411 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am making this right now

I didn't have any oats so I just used cherrios. I didn't have a carrot or banana, so I uesd pear and apple.I also went out and picked grass as I also didn't have parsley.

We'll see how it turns out.

~Hayley


----------



## Boz (Mar 13, 2009)

I made some, but I'm paranoid and I'm nervous to feed them to the bunnies! 

All it is is oxbow pellets, hay "crumbs", died apple pealings, few craisins, and rolled oats. All things my rabbits have eaten before. 

I'm pretty sure they'll be fine.


----------



## BethM (Mar 14, 2009)

I usually use the hay crumbs in the litterbox. I'll just throw in a few handfuls on top of the clean litter. My bunnies totally refuse to eat the small hay crumbs.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't made them yet, but I'll probably make them on Sunday. 

Emily


----------



## Hayley411 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well they seemed to like them. Twilah actually ate it out of my hand, it's the first time she's eaten a treat when I've been in the room. 

My dogs absolutly loved the treats also. 

~Hayley


----------



## Boz (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> My dogs absolutly loved the treats also.


My dog loves rabbit food!

And rabbit poo. :yuck


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 15, 2009)

That's good that she ate it out of your hand, Hayley!  

I still haven't made them yet. lol. I'll probably make them tomorrow or something. 

My old dog loved to eat the rabbit food and pooh! Talk about nasty!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 19, 2009)

bleh when i had Toula and Lou phew! if i gave them the bottom galf of a bag of hay, they start sneexing achoo ACHOO!


----------



## Dawna (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd love to give something very healthy to my rabbits... one of them is losing weight ! and I'm worried not knowing what to do ?!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 14, 2012)

*Dawna wrote: *


> I'd love to give something very healthy to my rabbits... one of them is losing weight ! and I'm worried not knowing what to do ?!


There's a lot of people who would probably be able to give you some good insight, I suggest making your own thread with your question and more details!


----------



## Vaneska and Lucas (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello everyone!!!
First post!!! 

So, Lucas loves to munch on the "hay powder" as I like to call those. When he's done with his pallets, I add the hay powder into his bowl and he always eats a bunch of it. 

My question here is if the powdered hay has the same benefits (helps with digestion and teeth maintaince) as long and thicker hay? 

He still eats regular hay, although, if the power is not a great substitute, then I will give him less powder and make him focus on the long hay.

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hayley411 said:


> I am making this right now
> 
> I didn't have any oats so I just used cherrios. I didn't have a carrot or banana, so I uesd pear and apple.I also went out and picked grass as I also didn't have parsley.
> 
> ...



please don't use cheerios they are not safe for your bunny! try to get some oats.


----------



## Preitler (Apr 27, 2021)

Vaneska and Lucas said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> First post!!!
> 
> So, Lucas loves to munch on the "hay powder" as I like to call those. When he's done with his pallets, I add the hay powder into his bowl and he always eats a bunch of it.
> ...



Welcome 

Oh, methusalem thread 

The crumbled stuff at the bottom of the bale (I have mixed farm hay) often is quite good stuff, crumbled leaves and so on that are tasty but mechanical fragil. I give my two 10lbs rabbits a small handfull of that stuff as a treat, for digestion it is as good as other hay. But I'm sure it doesn't do anything to wear their teeth down, so I give only a rather limited amount. It sure would be a good base for treat cookies, or such. 

Too good to throw away. I put all in a pail and shake it, and feed the upper stuff, that what collects at the bottom - dust, seeds, dirt etc. gets spread in the garden in the hope that some of the seeds add diversity to their buffet there.


----------



## Vaneska and Lucas (Apr 27, 2021)

Preitler said:


> Welcome
> 
> Oh, methusalem thread
> 
> ...



Lol, it was really hard to find discussions on rabbits loving the powder 

I was always wondering if the fiber threads on the long hay would be more effective than on the hay powder. His stool always looks good after eating a bunch of the powder either way. I just don't think is something seen in many rabbits.

Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (May 9, 2021)

Boz said:


> *Hayley411 wrote: *
> My dog loves rabbit food!
> 
> And rabbit poo. :yuck


My dog too. Think I got her winged off them finally.


----------

